# broken window



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi some bu--er broke my side window on my 1989 Hymer It is only the plastic outside that has been done. Anyone know if you can just renew the plastic or do I need a complete new window and if so anyone know where I can get one please
Waz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

They certainly have Seitz windows, both sliding and hinged.

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waz. "Motorhomes r us" just South of Whitchurch on the A41 (not lazydays) import pre 2000 Hymers and reckon they can get any spares so if you have a problem I can give you their tel number, not sure where abouts you are :roll: :roll:
Cheers Sid


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Sid I am in Hungary but if you could send me their number or an web/email address I can contact them
Waz


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

seitz windows from Magnums, have a look here

stew


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi waz

we had the same thing happen on our euramobil last summer. a golf ball came flying out onto the road and hit the seitz sliding window just breaking the plastic. we tried everywhere to get the plastic bit sourced but had no luck. we ended up having to have a complete new window at a cost of £325. i hope you have better luck. i know ours was slightly different as the outer casing on euramobils is a different colour to most so it took a while to get it.
hannah


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Window*

O'Leary's will make you a new one - I believe you have to let them have the original window - using a board to cover the window for the time being! This is cheaper than buying a ready made....

Sundial


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the answers folks. I think my best bet will be to send it over to one of the companys that replace the plastic outer skin. Living in Hungary I have been looking to Germany for a replacement but would you belive it I am haviong no luck as yet
Waz


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waz. Their number is.....

Tel. 01948 840888 Fax 01948 841888.

email. [email protected] web. www.Motorhomes-r-us.com

Cheers Sid


----------

